

The dolphin who loved me: the Nasa-funded project that went wrong - Mz
http://www.theguardian.com/environment/2014/jun/08/the-dolphin-who-loved-me

======
Mz
Excerpt:

 _But even at a state-of-the-art facility like the Dolphin House, barriers
remained. "Every night we would all get in our cars and pull the garage door
down and drive away," remembers Lovatt. "And I thought: 'Well there's this big
brain floating around all night.' It amazed me that everybody kept leaving and
I just thought it was wrong."

Lovatt reasoned that if she could live with a dolphin around the clock,
nurturing its interest in making human-like sounds, like a mother teaching a
child to speak, they'd have more success._

